# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  HR1 Gradanski sat - o pravima rodilja

## šmučka

Od 9-10 ce u emisiji Gradanski sat na Hrvatskom radiju 1 (98,5) gostovati VedranaV i Sanja Sarnavka iz Baba.
Slusatelji ce se moci ukljuciti u emisiju - evo prilike da javno kazete svoje misljenje :D .

----------


## aries24

ide na 1. programu

----------


## šmučka

Hvala Aries.
Da, na prvom je programu.

Evo, Vedrana prica (super kao i uvijek :D ).

----------


## Poslid

Slušam

----------


## šmučka

Super su i Vedrana i Sanja.
Slusajte, bas je dobra emisija.

----------


## Poslid

Doktor je užasan, ali zaista je "pravi" predstavnik ginekologa

----------


## Angie75

Dajte malo prenesite nama koji ne možemo slušati! Koji doktor?

----------


## šmučka

Herman  :Evil or Very Mad:  .

----------


## ivarica

ajme, prvo sam slusala dvojku pa pomislila da je to ipak veceras i evo me tek zadnjih 15 minuta slusam preko live streama

----------


## Poslid

Koja cura to sad priča (porod prije 9 dana)? Super je

----------


## šmučka

Aries  :Heart:  .

----------


## Poslid

Prekratko  :Sad: 

Toliko je toga još bilo za reći

----------


## aries24

ja, strašno me je uzrujao   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Poslid

> Aries  .


Znala sam da je "naša"   :Heart:  , ali se nisam mogla sjetiti tko.

----------


## ivarica

> Aries  .


ti si pricala i tipkala?   :Smile:

----------


## Angie75

Dajte nam prepričajte!!!!  :Teletubbies:

----------


## aries24

> šmučka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Aries  .
> 
> 
> ti si pricala i tipkala?


ne, al sad pišem lijevom jer dojim  8)

----------


## šmučka

> šmučka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Aries  .
> 
> 
> ti si pricala i tipkala?


Ne, hodala uzrujano po balkonu  :Laughing:  .

Joj, kako me razljutio  :Evil or Very Mad:  .

----------


## ivarica

mozete ukratko napisati sto je rekao i kakvi su bili komentari slusateljica, za nas koje smo prespavale 10000 mailova u kojima je pisalo kad je ovo danas   :Embarassed:

----------


## marta

Mislim da nam je svima digo zivce do neba. 

AKO JA HOCU RADJATI I 100 SATI TO JE MOJA STVAR. 


Kad ce oni to shvatit? Mislim nikad.

----------


## ivarica

mozda ti i mozes, nisi instruktorica za autosjedalice   :Laughing:

----------


## Nika

Užasno sam se uzrujala.

I ja imam osjećaj trenutno da neće nikada shvatiti, jer tko smo mi da im oduzimamo moć koju imaju nad nama.

Jednostavno mi je nevjerojatno kako odbijaju stati i poslušati što imamo za reći.

----------


## Poslid

Vedrana i Sanja su govorile ono o čemu stalno govorimo - pravo na izbor i humani pristup porodu. Sanja je spomenu primalje i kako su pod prisilom morale dati ostavku u Udruzi. Barbarina izjava je bila snimljena - ona je govorila o ulozi dobre primalje i o školi.
Herman je prvo rekao da podržava primalje u vezi školovanja, a onda je počeo pljuvati i davati posprne izjave. Klasika šovinističkog ginekologa.

Onda su se javile dvije žene koje su propagirale bezbolni porod i zašto ga je teško dobiti u Hr. Onda se javila jedna stara žena koja je radi bezobrazluka i nehumanog postupka izgubial blizance u 6. mjesecu trudnoće.

Onda se javila Aries i pričala o svom prvom i svom drugom porodu i kako ustvari žena mora biti dobro informirana, zbog toga opet ima probleme i još se ipak mora boriti za ono što želi.

Onda se javila još jedna sigurno naša cura (marta?) koja je opet ponovila važnost informiranosti i da žena na temelju toga da ju osoblje upozna sa svim postupcima, rizicima i pogodnostima postupka, mora SAMA donjeti informirani izbor, jer je i onako odgovornost na samom roditelju.

----------


## marta

> Užasno sam se uzrujala.
> 
> I ja imam osjećaj trenutno da neće nikada shvatiti, jer tko smo mi da im oduzimamo moć koju imaju nad nama.
> 
> Jednostavno mi je nevjerojatno kako odbijaju stati i poslušati što imamo za reći.


Iskreno, moj osobni stav je otisao (jos prije poprilicno vremena) u pravcu da s njima uopce nis ne treba pricat. Nego da ih treba onako nisko i ispod pojasa zaobic i tuzakat svima od ministra, predsjednika, europske komisije, NATO-a itd.

----------


## marta

Nisam ja. Nisam mogla dobit vezu.

----------


## Poslid

Šmučka  :Heart:

----------


## marta

> Iskreno, moj osobni stav je otisao (jos prije poprilicno vremena) u pravcu da s njima uopce nis ne treba pricat. Nego da ih treba onako nisko i ispod pojasa zaobic i tuzakat svima od ministra, predsjednika, europske komisije, NATO-a itd.



Mislim na opstetricare.

----------


## ivarica

> Onda se javila još jedna sigurno naša cura (marta?) koja je opet ponovila važnost informiranosti i da žena na temelju toga da ju osoblje upozna sa svim postupcima, rizicima i pogodnostima postupka, mora SAMA donjeti informirani izbor, jer je i onako odgovornost na samom roditelju.


smucka

----------


## flower

> Iskreno, moj osobni stav je otisao (jos prije poprilicno vremena) u pravcu da s njima uopce nis ne treba pricat. Nego da ih treba onako nisko i ispod pojasa zaobic i tuzakat svima od ministra, predsjednika, europske komisije, NATO-a itd.


i ja se sve vise s ovim slazem.

----------


## momze

> Iskreno, moj osobni stav je otisao (jos prije poprilicno vremena) u pravcu da s njima uopce nis ne treba pricat. Nego da ih treba onako nisko i ispod pojasa zaobic i tuzakat svima od ministra, predsjednika, europske komisije, NATO-a itd.
> 			
> 		
> 
> i ja se sve vise s ovim slazem.


potpis.   :Smile:

----------


## mamma Juanita

> flower prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Iskreno, moj osobni stav je otisao (jos prije poprilicno vremena) u pravcu da s njima uopce nis ne treba pricat. Nego da ih treba onako nisko i ispod pojasa zaobic i tuzakat svima od ministra, predsjednika, europske komisije, NATO-a itd.
> ...


još jedan

----------


## BusyBee

> momze prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  flower prvotno napisa
> ...


I jos jedan.

Zao mi je sto sam propustila emisiju.

Znaci, za porod, ne u majici od primalja, vec prigodnu autosjedalicarsku?   :Laughing:

----------


## ms. ivy

i ponijeti zarolani ručnik, ako treba podmetnuti negdje.

----------


## marta

i treba kleknuti.

----------


## Ancica

> mamma Juanita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  momze prvotno napisa
> ...


I jos jedan. I usput, dok ih zaobilazis ispod pojasa, s lijevom malo zahaklat   :Mad:

----------


## marta

> I jos jedan. I usput, dok ih zaobilazis ispod pojasa, s lijevom malo zahaklat


Znas sta, toliko su umisljeni i ne kuze nista, da mislim da bi ih zaobilazenje i ignoriranje zabolilo jedno 200x i vise od stikle u jajca.

----------


## zrinka

> Nika prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Užasno sam se uzrujala.
> 
> I ja imam osjećaj trenutno da neće nikada shvatiti, jer tko smo mi da im oduzimamo moć koju imaju nad nama.
> 
> Jednostavno mi je nevjerojatno kako odbijaju stati i poslušati što imamo za reći.
> 
> ...


a di je nestalo ono da treba lijepo s njima?   :Razz:

----------


## marta

Pa treba lijepo s njima kad ste u istoj sobi. I skroz najpristojnije i na finjaka. Dakle, totalna pristojnost kad si jedan na jedan. 

Ali ako zelis nesto duboko promijeniti i duboko zagrebati onda ih treba zaobici, jer nit kuze o cemu se radi niti su spremni na ustupke. 

Moj stav je da se nema sta s opstetricarima _razgovarati/dogovarati/kuditi/moliti/kumiti_ o prirodnom porodu, a bogami ni o postivanju prava zena; ni o jednom ni o drugom pojma nemaju. Ali kad si vec u prilici da baljezgas nesto s njima, onda treba pohvaliti ono sto rade dobro, a ne napasti ono sto rade lose. 

Nadam se da je sad malo jasnije sto TOCNO mislim.

----------


## Ancica

za sve koje nisu slusale 

http://www.hrt.hr/audio_clip/view_file.php?dat_id=9151 

negdje oko 24mega

----------


## Ancica

mene zanima ova "slucajnost": 

na pocetku emisije ide prilog u kojem govori neka kristina o njenom iskustvu (naravno, nasa nika, prepoznat ce je svi koji je poznaju, a u rodi, izmedu ostalog, i poznata autosjedalicarka) s dva poroda (nije spomenuto niti jedno od rodilista poimence)

kasnije u eter dolazi herman koji kao ispriku odmah na pocetku veli da nije nazalost uspio slusat od samog pocetka (a nika je bila ta koja je bila na samom pocetku) 

i onda veli tipa da (kao karikira) ne moze dozvoliti da njemu profesionalni edukator za montiranje autosjedalica govori kad treba dati drip i prokidanje vodenjaka 

mislim, stvarno    :Rolling Eyes:  

mogu si tocno zamislit sto rade primaljama ako nam nasu niku "istrazuju" i s njom "karikiraju" takvim bedastocama tipa gornja izjava   :Mad:   bljuv!

----------


## BusyBee

> i vise od stikle u jajca


MArta, ti nosis stikle?!  :shock:




> mogu si tocno zamislit sto rade primaljama ako nam nasu niku "istrazuju" i s njom "karikiraju"


Bas tako.

Sad slusam Sarnavku... upravo tako, cim se upetljas u problematiku poroda, odmah krenes prozivljavati i osvjestavati vlastite traume   :Heart:   Ja i dalje, kad odrastem, zelim biti Sanja Sarnavka.   :Aparatic: 

Valcica, jaaaaaaaaaako, svaka cast!   :Heart:

----------


## marta

> i vise od stikle u jajca
> 			
> 		
> 
> MArta, ti nosis stikle?!  :shock:


Ne nosim... Jos....

Ali je svojevremeno bila u jednom muskom magazinu kolumna koju je pisala zena a zvala se Stiklom u jaja. Pa me podsjetilo.

----------


## Angie75

Odslušala emisiju. Bravo naše Rode i bravo gđa Sarnavka!!!   :Klap:  

Ali sam se i iznervirala svjetski....  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Mukica

i kaze predstojnik rodilista: "...ja sam, *na zalost*, u ovom poslu vise od 30 godina..." :shock:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mara

> Valcica, jaaaaaaaaaako, svaka cast!



a ja želim biti valčica.

toliko mira i usredotočenosti rijetko srećem

 :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## mara

i još nešto.....

idem vježbati hodati u štiklama  8)

----------


## makita

Super mi je kako je voditeljica pripomenula nešto u stilu da je suludo da moramo biti odvjetnici da bi tražili pravni savjet; sukladno tome ne trebamo biti informirane ko ginekolozi/primalje da bi imali porod sa svim informacijama i ljudskim pristupom. Mislim, lijepo je da se mi informiramo o porodu, al bi lijepo bilo i da nas se pita može li se na našem tijelu napraviti taj i taj zahvat.

----------

